# Committee Action Hearings



## fatboy (Mar 21, 2013)

Who all is going to Dallas next month for the hearings, and when?

I'll be there the 24th -30th for the Residential Building hearings.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 21, 2013)

Fly in on the 19th and fly out on the 26th. See you there fatboy!


----------



## fatboy (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking forward to it my friend!


----------



## Codegeek (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll be there for the IFC and the Commercial portion of the IECC.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 26, 2013)

ADMIN on Monday the 21st, IECC-R on the 22nd & 23rd, IECC-C on the 25th, headed home on the 26th.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 28, 2013)

24th to 30th for IRC building.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Bump..........anyone else going?


----------

